# Cleaning tyres



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

May be a daft question .............

but, how do you clean tyres after using meguiars endurance high gloss tyre gel  

It says on the label lasts for weeks not days 

I would assume brake dust will stick to it ,if I use a brush/sponge/microfibre cloth on the tyres surely some of the gel will transfer to the sponge .

If I then put that sponge back into the bucket I'll end up with the gel in the water and eventually on the inside of the bucket 

Do you guys have a seperate bucket only for tyres?

I always do the tyres last ,with a tyre only sponge and brush but had a bad experience after having a previous car serviced and washed by a dealer who "made it look nice " with the cr.. they spray on the tyres getting onto the windscreen after washing the tyres


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

How frequently are you using/washing the car?

I'd just scrub the tyres as you might normally and reapply the gel at every wash - but mine's a daily driver and is usually only washed every 2-4 weeks; the Blackfire gel I'm using has lost its sheen by the time I come to wash.

I guess you need to know if it washes off if there's still some sort of coating present.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Do the wheels and tyres first, use a seperate bucket and them rinse out thoroughly before you move on to the bodywork.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

*...*



Jules said:


> Do the wheels and tyres first, use a seperate bucket and them rinse out thoroughly before you move on to the bodywork.


hence the two bucket method?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I find the tyres don't need cleaning just wash the rest of the car and avoid the tyres.......mine are still the highlight of the car after 3weeks or so, it may sound daft but the Michelin Primacy HP tyre really lends itself to having protectant applied :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i use megs super degreaser for my tyres, diluted 10:1, spray on, leave it for a few minutes then scrub it off with a tyre brush. leaves a perfect surface for reapplying tyre gel.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use APC and a tyre scrubbing brush to clean the tyre:










Then a blast with the PW :thumb:

I think most traders will stock that brush.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I use APC and a tyre scrubbing brush to clean the tyre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like him APC @ 10:1 then scrub with a pot brush (coz I'm cheap and get two for a quid at IKEA  )

John


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> hence the two bucket method?


Nope TBM is for cleaning the paintwork, one bucket for your wash solution and one for rinsing your wash mitt in 

John


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't use a bucket for tires. I spritz on the cleaner and agitate with a couple of brushes then rinse with the hose on a low volume spray. Put a shutoff valve on the hose between the hose and the nozzle and adjust the water volume with the valve. I like the brass shutoff valves better than the plastic ones.
If the APC can't get them clean enough, I step up to the best tire cleaner I've ever found: Hi Temp Tire Cleaner from Top of The Line. I only have to use it a couple of times a year, otc cleaners do the usual maintenance cleaning just fine.
Tire brushes do tires. Wool mitts and MFs do paint. They never cross contaminate each other.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Nope TBM is for cleaning the paintwork, one bucket for your wash solution and one for rinsing your wash mitt in
> 
> John


Its not specifically for anything, its just the second is a rinse bucket!


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys ,will try some out the weekend


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> Its not specifically for anything, its just the second is a rinse bucket!


True True nut it is generally used for paintwork more than wheels etc, a TBM for wheels might be a bit tooooooo excessive 

John


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

John-R- said:


> True True nut it is generally used for paintwork more than wheels etc, a TBM for wheels might be a bit tooooooo excessive
> 
> John


Yea because half of us on here arent excessive ?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I use APC and a tyre scrubbing brush to clean the tyre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, APC brings them up really well and therefore stops the tyre going brown from all the previous coats of dressings that have been applied previously. :thumb:


----------



## Mesa (Nov 29, 2007)

I find with Megs Endurance even though the tyres look clean I need to really scrub to get it all off, a clean cloth rubbing over the tyre will show if any black/dirt is coming off.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

APC works a treat on mine - although the CG New Look Trim Gel does seem to last ages

I tend just to give the tyres a once over with water and brush, wait to dry and top up CG NLT again.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

*so....*



John-R- said:


> Nope TBM is for cleaning the paintwork, one bucket for your wash solution and one for rinsing your wash mitt in
> 
> John


...in theory.... TBC should be Three Bucket Method?!


----------



## jbell (Nov 5, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I use APC and a tyre scrubbing brush to clean the tyre
> 
> Then a blast with the PW :thumb:


You should NOT PW tyres, you can damage the rubber on the sidewall, just rinse off with a hose after scrubbing


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

jbell said:


> You should NOT PW tyres, you can damage the rubber on the sidewall, just rinse off with a hose after scrubbing


Good point :thumb:.....although I do use the pressure washer but on it's lowest pressure setting.

Bryan


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> ...in theory.... TBC should be Three Bucket Method?!


I'm ashamed to admit it but I do own 3 buckets 
But then again I like to get everythinig ready prior to starting, thats my excuse anyway 

John


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

If I have been using Megs Super Degreaser 4:1 on my tyres to clean them is that bad?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

John-R- said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it but I do own 3 buckets
> But then again I like to get everythinig ready prior to starting, thats my excuse anyway
> 
> John


...You can never have too many buckets!! :lol:

I have loads, about 7? some hanging up with various old mitts/brushes in etc.

And a pair of lovely Chem Guys buckets too... Ask Shaun (182_Blue) about that one  Or Versoman (Matt)


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

John-R- said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it but I do own 3 buckets
> But then again I like to get everythinig ready prior to starting, thats my excuse anyway
> 
> John


Me too. I actually have 5 but I have relegated one to turps duties!

I have two for wheels and two for body work.

:tumbleweed: I'll get my coat for being sad.......


----------

